# Blood tests!



## matchbox (Dec 17, 2006)

I am on clomid 1st month and I had a scan on day 11 which shown one good size follicle on my right ovary. My doctor told me to do a blood test on day 21 to check did I ovulate which I understand. But I don't understand why do I have to have a blood test on day 28. It says progesterone again. Is it like a pregnancy test?

Andi


----------



## Lolly2 (Oct 5, 2006)

hi i can't really help as i only ever had blood test's on day 21, maybe you should ask when you go for this? docs can be so frustrating they never explain anything


----------



## matchbox (Dec 17, 2006)

I know. It's annoying. She said to have a blood test on day 21 and after that she said to have a blood test on day 28, but hopefully you won't need it cause you will be pregnant. I wish I asked, but most of the time half of things I meant to ask I don't. Then I remember when I get home 

Andi


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hiya

i have no idea why they are requesting a 28 day progesterone, unless you have long cycles possibly? 

maybe best to ask why before they do it

love
suzie xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Progesterone peaks at 7dpo so having tested on cd21 would assume ovulation on cd14.  Having progesterone tested again on cd28 allows for possible later ovulation as well as seeing if there has been any rise in progesterone levels rather than a drop.

However, progesterone levels can not be used to determine pregnancy as just not accurate enough - I have naturally high progesterone levels which when I was tested were between 61-81 nmol/l on natural cycles and then when on clomid (to boost - release more eggs), the levels rose to 103 & 105 nmol/l on the 2 months I was tested....some women who are in early pregnancy may have similar to those even though I wasn't pregnant (if that makes sense) so this is why progesterone levels are not used to indicate pregnancy.
The only way to indicate pregnancy is by having a qualitative beta hcg blood test as only once an embryo has implanted will the hcg hormone be released.

Hope that makes sense ?

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## matchbox (Dec 17, 2006)

Thank you girls!
I did ask today and you are right! It's just in case if I ovulate late! Fingers crossed. I will let you know the results!

Take care

Andi


----------



## matchbox (Dec 17, 2006)

Hello girls!

Some good news. Spoked to my doctor today and on my first cycle of Clomid blood test shown I ovulated. I am so made up! 
Fingers crossed. Testing on Monday! Got no symptoms at all except period pain so I don't think it worked this month, but it's a start!

Take care

Andi


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Great news - do you know what your progesterone level was ?

Fingers crossed for you 
Take care
Natasha


----------



## matchbox (Dec 17, 2006)

hi Natasha!

Unfortunately I didn't ask but she said 37 is normal and I was way more then that, whatever that means!
I am over the moon!

Take care 

Andi


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

37 nmol/l is a good level !!  They look for a level of 30 nmol/l or over to indicate ovulation - some clinics say over 40 nmol/l

fingers crossed 
Natasha


----------

